# Is there -ve marking in PTE Exam?



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Is there -ve marking in PTE Exam? I tried searching but did not find anywhere.

Actually, one of my friends said that I have one PTE practice book and it is mentioned in that but I am not confident on his statement because he did not show me the book.

If any one aware please share. It will be helpful for many.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

yes in some parts there are negative marking


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

nonee17 said:


> yes in some parts there are negative marking




Thanks for your quick reply. 

Could you please let us know if there is any supportive documents or links where it has been mentioned by PTE.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Shiv11 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> Could you please let us know if there is any supportive documents or links where it has been mentioned by PTE.


Only one type of question, which appears in two sections, has negative marking. It is the 'multiple choice, choose multiple answers' type questions, which appear in the reading as well as listening sections. 

Check out this link for the official score guide
pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEG_ScoreGuide.pdf


----------



## dhivyasuresh (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi,

I have taken PTE A once but did not get the desired results. I was having two other people in the same room who were taking test along with me. I had quite a lot of disturbance as I was hearing everything they were recording. I am doubting if this would have affected my score. How was your test? Were you alone in the room?

Thanks
Dhivya


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

dhivyasuresh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have taken PTE A once but did not get the desired results. I was having two other people in the same room who were taking test along with me. I had quite a lot of disturbance as I was hearing everything they were recording. I am doubting if this would have affected my score. How was your test? Were you alone in the room?
> 
> ...


No, I was not alone. In fact, there were 5 other people apart from me in the same room. I never faced any issues because I was just focused on my exam, and mentally shut out the voices of the others. Maybe you should try doing the same.


----------



## dhivyasuresh (Dec 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> No, I was not alone. In fact, there were 5 other people apart from me in the same room. I never faced any issues because I was just focused on my exam, and mentally shut out the voices of the others. Maybe you should try doing the same.


Thank you! This time I will try your prescription .


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Only one type of question, which appears in two sections, has negative marking. It is the 'multiple choice, choose multiple answers' type questions, which appear in the reading as well as listening sections.
> 
> Check out this link for the official score guide
> pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEG_ScoreGuide.pdf


Hello,

Have you really seen somewhere or above was just your guess? Firstly, the attachment is not for PTE Academic, it is for PTE General Exam. Secondly it is having 36 pages and I just tried searching Negative or minus marking or -1 but I did not find anything.

If you are really aware about -ve marking the highlight the sentence or provide the official link else it will create confusion among PTE aspirants.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Shiv11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have you really seen somewhere or above was just your guess? Firstly, the attachment is not for PTE Academic, it is for PTE General Exam. Secondly it is having 36 pages and I just tried searching Negative or minus marking or -1 but I did not find anything.
> 
> If you are really aware about -ve marking the highlight the sentence or provide the official link else it will create confusion among PTE aspirants.


Sorry, here is the proper link:-
www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf 

I'm 100% sure about the negative marking, because I also have the official PTE Academic exam guide from Pearson and it is clearly mentioned in it. I don't have the soft copy. I don't really 'guess' about matters like this, just to mislead others. I have taken the exam myself, as well. Check out my signature. Obviously, I have done my research about the scoring before taking the exam. 

And yeas, I'm REALLY aware of this. Just download the file in the link I provided in this post. There, check out the scoring for the question type 'Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers' under both Reading and Listening sections. It clearly says 'Partial credit (for each correct response. Points deducted for incorrect options chosen)'. I hope this is proof enough for you. My goal here is not to confuse people, but if you still feel that the evidence I have provided is insufficient, you are most welcome to believe whatever you want to believe.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Sorry, here is the proper link:-
> www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf
> 
> I'm 100% sure about the negative marking, because I also have the official PTE Academic exam guide from Pearson and it is clearly mentioned in it. I don't have the soft copy. I don't really 'guess' about matters like this, just to mislead others. I have taken the exam myself, as well. Check out my signature. Obviously, I have done my research about the scoring before taking the exam.
> ...



Thank you very much. Yes this document says that there is a -ve marking for few type of questions as you stated above.

Once again thank you.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Shiv11 said:


> Thank you very much. Yes this document says that there is a -ve marking for few type of questions as you stated above.
> 
> Once again thank you.


Stumbled across this post, though it is quite old but thought of answering which might help others

There is negative marking on below questions

1. Multiple choice- Multiple answers(where you have check boxes instead of radio button)- One such Item type is in reading and another item type is in Listening
2. Highlighted incorrect words- It is in Listening


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning to appear for PTE-A eaxm in June. Can someone tell me, has the evaluation any dependency on test centre? If I appear in a center in London or any small city in UK, is that going to make difference from score perspective?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to appear for PTE-A eaxm in June. Can someone tell me, has the evaluation any dependency on test centre? If I appear in a center in London or any small city in UK, is that going to make difference from score perspective?


Doesn't matter where you are taking the exam, it's scored by same algorithm. Only difference is how much noise is there in room and how much comfortable you are while taking test if other people's voices are coming to your ears.


----------



## anz13 (Sep 24, 2016)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there -ve marking in PTE Exam? I tried searching but did not find anywhere.
> 
> ...


A rule of hand is that any multiple choice questions has negative marking on it. Otherwise it is easy to select ALL the options and proceed. So, whenever you see MULTIPLE, read NEGATIVE.

Do not let it play too much on your mind as the proportion of such quesitons is lesser. Try focus on where you can gain rather than sweating over what you could loose.


----------



## jay-cee (Apr 18, 2017)

*negative marking*



nonee17 said:


> yes in some parts there are negative marking


hi, i didn't really understand the negative marking thing. does it mean if i wrongly answered it , my score in my reading sections will be affected too? or its just only the Multiple question,anwers part.
tnx.


----------

